# Favorite Play From the Game U -vs- Y



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

First off congratulations to the Utes! Great Game and great team. Best for the BSC bowl game. I hope you get a real team this year.

This wasn't really a play and it did cost BYU 15 yards, but my favorite "play" from the game was when Paul Kruger walked up to Hall and said somthing to his face and Hall knocks him on his arse. Kruger then whinned to the ref and got him to throw his flag. If I was that ref, I would have been laughing so hard watching a QB knock a defensive end on his A. It was pretty funny!!

What was your favorite play?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> This wasn't really a play and it did cost BYU 15 yards, but my favorite "play" from the game was when Paul Kruger walked up to Hall and said somthing to his face and Hall knocks him on his arse. Kruger then whinned to the ref and got him to throw his flag. If I was that ref, I would have been laughing so hard watching a QB knock a defensive end on his A. It was pretty funny!!
> 
> What was your favorite play?


I bet Paul Kruger fell down to draw attention so Max Hall would be called for it. NBA players are famous for this.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My Favorite play was when Freddy Kruger got 8 interceptions and a fumble recovery.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> My Favorite play was when Freddy Kruger got 8 interceptions and a fumble recovery.


Fixed were you drinking during the game


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> [quote="fixed blade":ig099y5y]My Favorite play was when Freddy Kruger got 8 interceptions and a fumble recovery.


Fixed were you drinking during the game [/quote:ig099y5y]

Probably.

O.K. yes.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish Kruger would have ran Hall's ass over on that interception. Why try to put a move on him, fun his ass over. 

My favorite play was the Johnson touchdown pass to Reed in the endzone.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I had two favorite plays...one favors the Y and one the U. I loved the play where Max left his spot behind center and walked down the line shouting out, then the center direct snapped to Unga and he ran it in. Great deception...caught the Utes off guard.

And, I loved the play where Kruger left his down position at the snap and drifted across the field into the passing lane and intercepted Max. It was a designed play that worked to perfection. Max never saw him. What a great call by the U D coordinator! And fine execution by Kruger!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> I had two favorite plays...one favors the Y and one the U. I loved the play where Max left his spot behind center and walked down the line shouting out, then the center direct snapped to Unga and he ran it in. Great deception...caught the Utes off guard.
> 
> And, I loved the play where Kruger left his down position at the snap and drifted across the field into the passing lane and intercepted Max. It was a designed play that worked to perfection. Max never saw him. What a great call by the U D coordinator! And fine execution by Kruger!


I agree with you that was a good play the Y did, very clever.  That Kruger play was Kruger reading the offense, he did that on his own, it wasn't a defense coordinator call. It was one of those reads that could have gone horribly bad if the Y would have went the other direction. :shock:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Mine was the 70 yard kickoff return by Collie, too bad we couldn't turn it into 7.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> I had two favorite plays...one favors the Y and one the U. I loved the play where Max left his spot behind center and walked down the line shouting out, then the center direct snapped to Unga and he ran it in. Great deception...caught the Utes off guard.
> 
> And, I loved the play where Kruger left his down position at the snap and drifted across the field into the passing lane and intercepted Max. It was a designed play that worked to perfection. Max never saw him. What a great call by the U D coordinator! And fine execution by Kruger!


I watched a segment with Whittingham last night...according to him, that was NOT a designed play. It was Kruger just making a play. I have heard a lot of people claim that Kruger was dropping back into coverage after a zone blitz call. This was NOT the case. The truth was that the Utes had a line stunt called where Kruger and the DT were twisting...instead of twisting and attacking/rushing the QB, though, Kruger simply continued across the field into pass coverage. This was NOT a designed play....the Utes did a good job of reading Max Hall's eyes...on several different occasions he was locked on to one receiver and failed to look defenders off.

...Kruger was able to nearly pick off another pass because of a similar play where he simply dropped back from his pass rush. I think he must have been a bit frustrated for a lack of pass rush...the Utes never did have a sack, but their Dline was still very effective at causing havoc. The Utes not only picked Hall 5 times and forced one fumble, they also batted at least 6 balls....


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine was went all the fans started storming the field before the game was over and they tore down the goal posts.

Im teasing!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Mine was went all the fans started storming the field before the game was over and they tore down the goal posts.
> 
> Im teasing!!


Hahahah, shows how much you know, the field crew tears down the goal posts before fans can ever get to them. :wink: :lol: BTW, why can't fans wait for the game clock to go to 0 before storming the field, what a bunch of idiots. Is it going to hurt to wait 15 more seconds? Also let the other team off the field. It is a pet peeve of mine when fans, from any team, start taunting the other team on the field after a loss. The only time these losers ever see the field is when they rush the field unlike these athletes that busted their butts to earn a spot to play on that field.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> seniorsetterguy said:
> 
> 
> > I had two favorite plays...one favors the Y and one the U. I loved the play where Max left his spot behind center and walked down the line shouting out, then the center direct snapped to Unga and he ran it in. Great deception...caught the Utes off guard.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. Great stuff. Still good coaching and great execution, though!


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

jahan said:


> BTW, why can't fans wait for the game clock to go to 0 before storming the field, what a bunch of idiots. Is it going to hurt to wait 15 more seconds? Also let the other team off the field. It is a pet peeve of mine when fans, from any team, start taunting the other team on the field after a loss. The only time these losers ever see the field is when they rush the field unlike these athletes that busted their butts to earn a spot to play on that field.


Amen! +1, right on!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I just hope that Mr. Kruger has a great Christmas this year.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

NHS said:


> I just hope that Mr. Kruger has a great Christmas this year.


Nice!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Who was the player of the game? If it wasn't Freddy Kruger it should have been.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Mr. nearly-perfect QB: Brian Johnson


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the hole game was mine.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> the hole game was mine.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: WTF Dustin! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You crack me up. Haven't got a clue about what you are talking about, but I am laughing out loud. -_O- *OOO*


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I had five favorite plays, all interceptions of the great Maxwell Hall Sr......


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > the hole game was mine.
> ...


Thats good. I'm glad somebody got a lugh out of it.


----------

